# Confused about ordering wheels, springs, etc. for Cruze Diesel



## bdwalker43 (Jan 24, 2018)

Alright so I got a Diesel Cruze about 2 months ago and I want to order lowering springs for when its starts getting warmer but I ran into a lot of confusion.

So from what i have read the Eco, the rs, and the base model all have different suspension setups? I ran into to the problem of not knowing what springs to get because some of them say "Not For RS."

My issue is that I'm not sure what suspension the little diesel has because I've read that its a mix between all of the Cruzes (has the Eco spoiler and active air management louver things in the front and other things); and the car seems pretty low for a stock car as well. 

Has anyone got lowering springs for their diesel? And also is the diesel lug pattern for rims 5x115 like the other ones?

-Thank You!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

The Cruze diesel comes with the upgraded springs, which are 15mm lower than the standard Cruze springs. I can't recall what other models got you those springs.

The gas Cruzes have a 5x105 lug pattern, while the diesel has a 5x115 lug pattern.


----------



## 1988gmc355 (Jul 20, 2016)

Are they the same springs as the ECO has since it is also lower than a normal Cruze? The ECO is .4" lower though, 15mm = .59"


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

Cool that the springs are already lower for the cruze td. I bet it is to lower the center of gravity. Spring rates are required to be different for every car model due to engine/option weight difference even if the height is same. Aftermarket takes a while to calculate/produce/cut proper springs for whatever aftermarket use-case whether its lowering the cruze (why?), or the chevy spark 2 foot lift kit (do it). 

No soup or eco springs for you , op!


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, that is the purpose of springs that lower the vehicle. They are accordingly stiffer (higher spring rate), as well. 

Based on the part number, it would appear that the springs are the same between the ECO, 1LT+ and Diesel. The Diesel likely sits just a touch lower due to the extra weight.


----------

